# 3

## Server56

, ,    ,                ( 2/2008),      24.10.2008  116.
        ,   ,       ,        ,          ,  ,  , .

             2/2208        (     ,  ,       ).          . 
     ,     ,   .
-   ,       ,  ,       90        ,    ,    .         ,        .
        :
      ,     ,           ;
          .

         .
 2012         (IAS) 11    (    25.11.2011  160). 
 2013   ,       ,         IAS 11 (. 2    27.07.2010  208-    ).
                     . ,            ,          ,    -   .        ,  ,      -,    .     
   (    )    (, ,  etc.)      .        ,    .
        ,    ( ,   ),     , , ,     .
   (,      )            ,      ,           ,      ,     (    )   .
            .
   ,   ,      (   ,     ,   - ),  ,                ,      . 
     ,   , -29,     ,    ,    - ,    .
,     ,    ,       ,     .   ( ,   ) ,         7.00,      ,    :
     7.00  ?

   ?

    ?
 ,      ,    ,   .*
* ,        10-12 .

    ,      -      .                  .
           ,  -  (,    )  ,      (   ,  -).           ,        .       (   ,    ),    . 
       ,  .   ,       - ,     ,         .      ,     .       ,          .
       (,   ),    -     .         (     ),       .     , ,  ,    .    ,  ,  ,     .   
  ,  ,     ,   .
  IAS 11  ,             ,      (. 31).      ,    ,      ,     ,         .
         .                 ,     ,              .
            .
 , ,     ,     ,    ,    1    150    XXX.    29     YYY,       3 .
        10 /,       5 . ,       01.07     1500 ,   ,   5000 .
     (  -   ),    -.
             (- ,     ),        ,      .              ,        28-.
,  ,       3-   20-,      ,       ,    ,   ,   ,  ,    ,        25-.    
  (  )  ,         ,   ,      ,   ,   - .  ,  ,   ,                . 
 , ,   . 21  2/2008            ,    ,       ,  ,    ,      ,   ,      .
    ,      ( )   ,   ,   -29       ,   .
    ,   ,           .    
  ,     20,             .
       ,      90      .
 ,             .
     .          .    ,             ,  ,   ,      ,   ( , ),   ,   .     ,      .   ,     ,        .
      ,              1210  (  ),    1260   .     
,      ,      2/2008  .            20, ,    .     ,      .

    .     ,     ,        46  76 (   76)         ,    20 (   ).

    ,  ,    .
               ,        ,          (. 2 . 271  ).
   2/2008      ,      ,                .    ,      . 
              (. 2 . 318  ). 
 ,                      . 
,    ,        ,  ,              .
    (    )        .    ( )      ,       ( 2110  2),    ( 010  02      )         ( 010  3       )    .
      . 2 . 271          ,               . 1 . 167  ,   -      .                   -.
,           ,         ,   ,      ,   .         .

 3.             
       -     .       ,     .           .

  ,                -2,            .
  ,                         .                (    ),       .
,            250 000 .,        :
  20    10, 70, 69, 60, 25  .  250 000 .
 ,              .
    ,           300 000 .
 ,           :
  76    90 ( )  300 000 .;
  90 (  )  250 000 .;
  90 ( /  )    99  50 000 . (300 000 .  250 000 .).
              300 000 .
,     9     50 000 .
 -     , ,  800 000 .,    ,    1 000 000 .
       ,          250 000 . [(1 000 000 . + 300 000 .)  (250 000 . + 800 000 .)].
       ,        (      ),        250 000 .          10 000 . (50 000 .  20%)  28 ,  40 000 . (200 000 .)   28   ,       50 000 .  .

 I         1 000 000 .       ,          2 500 000 .  450 000 .    .     I  ,  ,  1 200 000 . (2 500 000 .  1 300 000 .). 
          :
  62    90 ( )  1 650 000 .   ,       I  (1 200 000 . + 450 000 .).
  90 ( ѻ)    68 (   ѻ)  450 000 .       ,       ;
  62    76  1 300 000 .      ;
  90 (  )    20  1 000 000 .      I  ;  
   90 ( /  )    99  200 000 .        I  (1 650 000 .  450 000 .  1 000 000 .).
           450 000 .
           .

     ,    ,     ,         ,    ,        . 2 . 271     .
 ,    ,     2/2208,    . 
      ()    ,      ,            (   ).
   ( ,   ),          (.. 9-15             18/02,      19.11.2002  114).
       ,        .



 . .,

----------


## Server56

(  )

 4.              
       -     .          ,       . 

, ,    3,        250 000 .,  ,    ,    300 000 .
           (   ),       300 000 .,         60 000 . (300 000 .  20%).
            ,     ,       250 000 .,         50 000 . (250 000 .  20%).
          :
  20    10, 70, 69, 60, 25  .  250 000 .        ;
  76    90 ( )  300 000 .       ;
  68 (     )    77  60 000 .        ,     ;
  90 (  )   20  250 000 .        ;
  09    68 (     )  50 000 .        ,     ;
  90 ( /  )    99  50 000 .       (300 000 .  250 000 .);
  99   68 (     )  10 000 .                (50 000 .  20%).
  2   ,       .
 IV  ( ,    3),     800 000 .,       1 000 000 .
  -,  , :
  76    90 ( )  1 000 000 .       ;
  68 (     )    77  200 000 .        ,      (1 000 000 .   20%);
  90 (  )   20  800 000 .        ;
  09    68 (     )  160 000 .        ,      (800 000 .  20 :Wink: ;
  90 ( /  )    99  200 000 .       (1 000 000 .  800 000 .);
  99   68 (     )  40 000 .                (200 000 .  20%).
      :
  84    99  200 000 . (50 000 . + 200 000 .)  (10 000 . + 40 000 .)

 I         1 000 000 .       ,            2 500 000 .  450 000 .    .     I  ,  ,  1 200 000 . (2 500 000 .  1 300 000 .). 
          :
  62    90 ( )  1 650 000 .   ,       I  (1 200 000 . + 450 000 .);
  77    68 (     )  260 000 .     ,     ;
  90 ( ѻ)    68 (   ѻ)  450 000 .       ,       ;
  62    76  1 300 000 .      ;
  90 (  )    20  1 000 000 .      I  ;
  68 (     )    09  210 000 .     ,     ;
  90 ( /  )    99  200 000 .        I  (1 650 000 .  450 000 .  1 000 000 .);
  99    68 (     )  40 000 .              I .
      ,    ,  90 000 . (260 000 . + 40 000 .  210 000 .).
        .      2 500 000 .,   2 050 000 .,   450 000 .
       -- (50 000 . + 200 000 . + 200 000 .).
    3    90 000 . (450 000 .  20%)     ,    . ,   (    ),        ,      .     (10 000 .  ,   40 000 .      ),  ,     90 000 .
      .

 . .,

----------

. ,       -                  -2           ...

----------

,    ,   ,            ,    ?

----------


## Server56

> 


  .     .
   ,    .

----------


## Server56

> ,    ?


  :Smilie:

----------

? .        -    .

----------


## Server56

.    .
,      ,    (  ).
     .
 ()       ,   .

----------

> .


    ...
   ,      . 741  . 3 . 753  ?  ,  ?...  
׸-       ...     ,  -        ( ,   ).    -2               .   ,           1 . 
   :     3    :
1.    (  -2,             )
2.    (          (   -2))
3.   ( - 1,    -2).
   ,    -2      ( ).   ?.....

----------


## Server56

741.    

1.        ,     ,       .

 753.    
3. ,      ,        ,      .

 -2        .        (  )

----------

> -2        .


  .     : 
,   -100 . -    .     .     .  - 20 -, 35-, 10 - , 35-.     ,   31 , 30    .  -     .    ?    -    ,  /..   .
      ?

----------


## Server56

31.03  30.06?
      ,  2/2008   .
     ,    .    -          .
      31.12 (    , ,   2 ).
, ,   2    ,        ,   .

----------


## Server56

> .     .


      ?    ?         ?

----------


## Dilitant

"   3"     :
"  5        -2, -3,      "
                      ,                ""  . 


:

1.      30.04.12    "     ,  "      ?

----------


## Server56

> 30.04.12    "     ,  "      ?


    ?
,          :  100 .    500 . . . 
    ,         ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,           *"*"  .


      ,    ?



> 1.      30.04.12    "     ,  "      ?


       ,  -    .

----------


## Dilitant

(  )!!!!!     !!!
                 ,    -    ...................//

----------


## Dilitant

> ?


 :
   -    .
:
   -   .

Ѩ!     !!

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,     -  .

----------


## Dilitant

?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


 ?   -  -,   -  -.      ,    - .

----------

